# Website editors



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

My website is a couple of months old and already I want to change and add content. I am using a WYSIWYG editor called "Edit my Website". The web guy that did my site says its screwing up the tags, ect. I want to have fresh content and control so my question is- What works well for someone starting to control their website? I may learn some HTML if I have to. Mostly I don't want to have to call website pros every week to make simple content changes.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

Wordpress, Wordpress, Wordpress.

(Did I mention Wordpress?) :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Easy Web Editor is a wysiwyg editor. I also use Evrsoft First page which is more of a full blown HTML editor.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Seth, what about Wordpress?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's my story. I like to spend my money local. So I hire a Mpls area webguy and he outsources to India:blink:. I knew this getting in.
I didn't spend a lot, $1500 for my site, but I'm not getting traffic, well at least in 3 months not one lead. No problem, I just need to change things around. But I need to do it myself. I tell the webguy something, and then I get his spin on it and it became an OK site, but its not me. It seems to be missing something. 
Installed a traffic counter today, will update my DIY page, and will install a processes page explaining what I do from the phone call to completion and then the 30 day, 90 day and 1 year hows it going follow up calls. Those things will help.
The problem I had was my budget at the time of hiring a web person. I was spending money on a display truck and the website was down on my list. I still intend on marketing my services in person and will be parked outside a local designers home for 3 hours on Sat and Sun. But I need the website to help tie it all in. Problem is the truck concept gets changed everytime I drive it out to show it and I cant keep calling the web guy to keep up with me.
So thats the story, and thats why I think I need to do this myself.


----------



## CF Construction (Nov 16, 2008)

Microsoft's Front Page?


I remember a few years ago, back in my teen days I messed with it when I had the "urge" of learning how to do a website. Needless to say it was a quite expensive phase I went to for the simple fact that I bought some software as well as some manuals and books to help guide me for no apparent reason. At the end, I never learned, nor did I ever put time to learning, hahaha.



Stupidity? Definately.




BTW, that's a nice website you have there. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but I just had a Flash animation of a "virtual tour" or a piece of property made by a company in India for 30 bucks. They make pretty awesome whole websites for a $125.00


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but I just had a Flash animation of a "virtual tour" or a piece of property made by a company in India for 30 bucks. They make pretty awesome whole websites for a $125.00



The India companies email me weekly for website and drafting work,their pricing is unbelievable I have resisted thus far


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> The India companies email me weekly for website and drafting work,their pricing is unbelievable I have resisted thus far


That's how I got started down this road. The same company has been doing my as builts for almost a year now. Not flawless, but a couple emails back and fourth makes them right.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Mdshunk, my website was outsourced by a local guy. I almost didn't do it because I wanted to keep the money here. So some of the money went to my local guy and the rest financed the India economy. Its a world market I guess.
There was another guy I talked to who told me he gets $150 an hour, then he tell me he does his own remodeling because nobody who does that is worth more than $25 and hour. He gets out of the hospital next week:shifty:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Mdshunk, my website was outsourced by a local guy. I almost didn't do it because I wanted to keep the money here. So some of the money went to my local guy and the rest financed the India economy. Its a world market I guess.
> There was another guy I talked to who told me he gets $150 an hour, then he tell me he does his own remodeling because nobody who does that is worth more than $25 and hour. He gets out of the hospital next week:shifty:



:w00t::clap: Sometimes an ass whopping is priceless


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm used to Fp, but I'm also tinkering with Coffeecup. Both seem fairly easy, but it's also easy to mess the tags up when doing WYSIWYG. I have to swich modes to keep track of changes. I've even tinkered with CSS, but still prefer my 'simple' site.

MaxNomad (?) had a reply to Ed about content management systems. I'm not familiar with it though I need to know about it too.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

BTW. I've been able to post here and learn something, change my site, and still be here posting all within minutes.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

You might want to change this "Your the Boss!" to this " You're the Boss!" 
Your site is CSS and script. Easy for a dummy like me to mess up. So I haven't gotten far with that style yet.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

silvertree said:


> Seth, what about Wordpress?


If you're looking for intuitive usability, and the ability to add content quickly and easily, then you can install Wordpress. 

Don't let the blog functionality fool you. You can design your whole site around it and manage it without knowing how to code well. And if you wait until 2.7 comes out, your analytics will be built in. (But it's a simple plugin with the current version.)

Install and initial set-up might be tricky for a total noob, but once it's set up correctly you can add *content* to your heart's *content*.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

SethHoldren said:


> Install and initial set-up might be tricky for a total noob, but once it's set up correctly you can add *content* to your heart's *content*.


Worst case is paying someone from India $10-$15 for a WP install with plug-ins. Or finding a host with the one click install and just figuring out where to up-load the plug-ins.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

The best WYSIWYG website editor on the market is Adobe Dreamweaver. Well worth the money IMO.


----------



## RPortinga (May 5, 2008)

check out Website Baker websitebaker.org 
it's a CMS (content management system)

You can pick a pre-made template or easily get one designed, but you control the pages and their content.

I have a couple sites I've done using it... you can see how flexible it is.
http://baker.mnpages.com/
http://mnmilitia.com
http://members.dragonsmark.com

each of these I designed the layout and applied the code to make it a template to work with Website Baker.

Wordpress is good too, especially if you're looking to do a smallish site.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I am looking into all your suggestions.
A little more background on me.
2 years ago I got rid of a partner, sold my building and paid off a debt.

I have done OK since then and have worked hard, but I never got a chance to sit down and plan what I should do. I want to hit the ground running next year with a solid plan in place. Website will be very important to me.
I appreciate all the good feedback:thumbsup:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Silver tree, 

Looking at your site quickly, I've noticed that you will need to learn about search engine optimization. Once you've learned how to properly optimize your site you'll be rewarded with lots of leads.

Good Luck :thumbsup:

PS....I'm going to pm you a guide on seo. It will teach you more than your website designer knows.


----------

